# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  مجموعه آیکون های کاملا کاربردی

## behnam_fagih

در این تاپیک قصد دارم مجموعه آیکون های کاربردی رو برای استفاده دوستان قرار بدم
برای شروع یک مجموعه فوق العاده زیبا رو برای دانلود قرار می دم
امیدوارم دوستان با نظرات خودشون منو ترغیب کنن
البته به علت محدودیت فضا نمیتونم فایل با حجم بالاتر قرار بدم
دوستان عفو بفرمایند

----------


## مهران موسوی

سلام .

دوست عزيز مفيد بود . هميشه وقتي كامپوننت هاي شخصيم رو پياده سازي ميكنم دنبال اينجور تصاوير هستم تا از بينشون نزديك ترين تصوير مرتبط رو براي كامپوننتم پيدا كنم . خودم ايكن زياد دارم ولي ايكون هايي كه به موضوع كار برنامه نويسي و توسعه ي نرم افزار مرتبط هست رو هميشه جمع اوري ميكنم تا شايد روزي مورد استفاده واقع بشه .

منتظر پكيج هاي جديد مرتبط با موضوع تالار  هستم .


با تشكر  :لبخند:

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

دوست عزیز دست درد نکنه من  هم یه چندتایی قرار میدم بدک نیست

----------


## behnam_fagih

سلام مجدد
مجموعه دوم آیکون های کاربردی رو آپلود کردم
امیدوارم به درد دوستان بخوره

----------


## behnam_fagih

اینم یه مجموعه کاربردی دیگه

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

از دوست عزیزم آقای behnam_fagih تشکر می کنم 

این هم یه مجموعه از آیکن های ویستا با فرمت png و شفافیت کامل


http://s61.eu.rapidbaz.com/get/_6Fef/PNG.7z

حجم فایل 2MB

----------


## behnam_fagih

یه مجموعه کاربردی دیگه

----------


## behnam_fagih

اینارو هم داشته باشید

----------


## behnam_fagih

ببینید و دل مبندید!!!

----------


## behnam_fagih

عکس العمل شما بعد از دیدن این آیکون ها چیه؟!!!

----------


## behnam_fagih

استفاده کنید و لذت ببرید

----------


## behnam_fagih

این مجموعه رو حتما ببینید
من که خیلی لذت بردم
لطفا دوستان یاری کنند و با نظراتشون افتخار بدن

----------


## behnam_fagih

سلام
دوستان توجه کنند که فایلها به هم مرتبط و وابسته اند و برای استفاده باید همه آنها را داونلود و سپس در کنار هم قرار داده و سپس باز کنید
البته دوستان استاد بنده هستند ولی خواستم یاد آوری کنم

----------


## behnam_fagih

یه مجموعه یادگاری از من داشته باشید
واقعا عالیه و حرف نداره

----------


## behnam_fagih

مجموعه یادگاری دوم

----------


## behnam_fagih

منتظر نظرات دوستان هستم

----------


## Mahyaa

ممنون آیکونها خوب و کاربردی بودند. 

اما من فکر میکنم مشکلی که شاید خیلی از ما باهاش درگیر هستیم اینه که آیکونها را به شکل دسته بندی شده در اختیار نداریم. من خودم همیشه بابت اینکه باید وقت زیادی صرف کنم و آیکونهایی را که جمع آوری کرده ام  مرور کنم تا چندتاش رو برای برنامه هام انتخاب کنم، احساس خوبی ندارم.
همیشه اینکه همه مجموعه هایی رو که دارم بر اساس موضوع، سایز، فرمت و ... دسته بندی کنم ، پس ذهنم بوده و فرصت نشده یک فکر درست و حسابی در موردش بکنم. برنامه های موجود مثل Icon Workshop و ... هم برای این موضوع کمک چندانی نمی کنند.

حالا که صحبت از کاربردی بودن آیکونها شد فکر کردم شاید یک برنامه نویس خیر خواه باشه که قبلا کاری در این مورد انجام داده باشه و با ما قسمت کنه و ما هم دعاش کنیم : )

به هر حال ممنون از اینکه زحمت کشیدید.

----------


## mafazel

> منتظر نظرات دوستان هستم


مجموعه های با ارزشی رو جمع آوری و ارایه کردید.
معمولا هر کسی توی برنامه نویسی یکبار بطور جدی به بحث آیکنهای برنامه اش می پردازه. اون یکبار قدر همچین مجموعه ای رو میدونه. البته خیلی ها هم کار شما رو یک کپی ساده و بدون ارزش میدونند. اما همه میدونیم که فقط شرکتهای بزرگ میتونن بطور حرفه ای آیکن فارسی! (یعنی بومی) طراحی کنند. تازه اون شرکتهای بزرگ هم از این تصاویر ایده می گیرند.
 من از زحماتی که می کشید تشکر می کنم.

----------


## behnam_fagih

خیلی ممنون از نظرات دوستان
منتظر مجموعه های بعدی باشید

----------


## behnam_fagih

یک مجموعه کاملا کاربردی برنامه نویسان
امیدوارم استفاده کنید

----------


## behnam_fagih

دوستان اگه لطف کنند تو نظر سنجی شرکت کنند خیلی ممنون می شم
با تشکر

----------


## behnam_fagih

یه سری آیکون دیگه

----------


## behnam_fagih

یه مجموعه جدید از آیکون های کاربردی
فقط دوستان با نظرات خودشون بنده رو یاری کنند
ممنون

----------


## behnam_fagih

700 تا آیکون!!!
منتظر نظرات هستم

----------


## behnam_fagih

مجموعه آیکون های مالی و کاربردی
نظر یادتون نره!!!

----------


## behnam_fagih

یک سری آیکون جدید

----------


## behnam_fagih

آیکون های امروز

----------


## behnam_fagih

آیکون های ورزشی

----------


## behnam_fagih

از نظرات دوستان ممنونم
به زودی با مجموعه آیکونهای جدید می آیم

----------


## behnam_fagih

مجموعه با ارزش پرچم تمام کشورهای جهان

http://cid-def2e224fe5f44d4.skydrive...ld%20Flags.rar

----------


## behnam_fagih

نظر یادتون نره

----------


## behnam_fagih

یک مجموعه آیکون کامل و بسیار زیبا و کاربردی
http://cid-def2e224fe5f44d4.skydrive...C_%7C_%7C_.rar

----------


## behnam_fagih

از دوستانی که تو نظر سنجی شرکت می کنند خیلی ممنون هستم
دو مجموعه قبلی که لینک دادم مجموعه های تقریبا با حجم زیادتر هستند که روی درایو مجازی خودم تو مایکروسافت آپلود کردم
حتما ببنید که خیلی مجموعه های کاملی هستند
در ضمن لطفا نظرات خودتونو اعلام کنید

----------


## vcldeveloper

فکر کنم دیگه کفایت میکنه. آیکن را از سایت های مختلف و حتی موتورهای جستجوی آیکن رایگان میشه پیدا کرد. توصیه می کنم مقداری هم فعالیت فنی در سایت انجام بدید.

موفق باشید

----------

